# Lathe Cross Slide Stop



## n4zou (Feb 3, 2012)

For a couple of weeks now I've been building accessories for my 12 X 36 Import Lathe. Today I finished another one. It's a stop for my cross slide. This allows quickly returning to zero on the cross slide dial when threading and it can be used in a production run of many parts where several passes must be turned on a shaft and the stop used for the final pass. Stopping to check the diameter before cutting that final pass is no longer required. There were a couple of 3/8 bolt holes on the cross slide I assumed were for mounting a taper attachment so I used them. I cut a 3/8 slot in 1/4 X 1 1/8 cold rolled steel to match the bolts. I then attached 3/4 key stock to the cold rolled steel and drilled and taped a 1/4-20 hole for fine adjustment on the stop. All thread rod with a knelled 5/8 cold rolled steel knob finished the assembly. I also used a spring to prevent movement of the fine adjuster due to vibration. I'm not providing dimensions simply because they depend on the design of your lathe.


----------

